# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  How would you like a little help from a Chef?

## lstbred

Its a common assumption that just because we eat "heathier" that most of our food tastes like cardboard or dirt, well some of that is true lol but it does'nt have to be that way! Theres tons of little things that people just dont know about or how to do, nor should everyone!! we have a very diverse crowd, mechanics, nurses, and computer people, so knowing these things are'nt really needed but they still want to make thier food taste good, just not sure how. I think that I can help people who want to put a little flavor back into there diet!! I'm willing to help out, improve on existing recipes, give recipes, put up some tips and easy steps that will help to do this if you guy's want. I'm by far no nutritionist but know the basics of it.....and I know food! So its really up to you guy's if thats something you would like. A little about me:
Been in the food service business for 26ish yrs, I started and spent 5.5 yrs in fine dining, the next 5.5 were spent in a nice steak house, 3.5 yrs in corporate dining and have been in the college system since 99' were Ive traveled a lot and helped open/train at a lot of colleges around the states. During that time had a little cafe but that didnt work (when we started the economic collapse was starting to hit big) I'm currently a Food Service Director but my love is the FOOD! So theres much more but I think you get the jist.

----------


## Times Roman

Start posting your fav recipes!!

----------


## JohnnyVegas

This sounds fun.

I don't know enough about cooking to even ask questions. I don't want me food to taste TOO good or I will want to eat more of it (former fat guy) but I would like to do something. I have eaten hundreds of pounds of plain chicken breast over the past 18 months.

Wait, I guess I do have a question: is there something I can do to make my chicken more juicy? I bake ten pounds at a time. By the time it is reheated later in the week it is pretty rubbery.

----------


## jasc

Definitely interested.. I'm subscribed


JohnnyV, you ever try a slow cooker? I used to bake my 10lbs of chicken a week with fairly dry results as well.. Once I tried the slow cooker it was like heaven... Trim up the chicken n put it in there for 6-7 hrs on high and you're gtg. The chicken comes out moist n very tender. It falls apart with a fork! Hope it helps.. it renewed my taste for chicken.

----------


## Times Roman

^^and if you want juicy chicken ffrom the grill, marinade the chicken in a ziplock, throw a little seasoning in, and then add half a cup of olive oil (but no other liquid). the olive oil will coat the chicken, and when you grill it, somehow lock in alot of the moisture.

----------


## lstbred

To put it bluntly,I agree, plain chix breast blows! answer a few questions for me and I can help you better: 
*What flavor would you like to try first*? Mexican, Spicy Mexican, Citrus, Italian, fresh herb....
*Why are you cooking 10# at a time?*
Fact is that most ppl overcook most of thier foods! they think that, that "kills" the bugs but the "recommended" temperatures are way high and are there to absolutely without a doubt kill things.....including your high dollar meat!!, When this happens the moisture in the meats are the first thing that goes. When you use "lean" cuts of anything like chix breast, pork loin, etc, they have very very little fat in them which makes them very dry! its very hard to keep them moist BUT can be done. When you reheat your heating up something that is already dry so it actually makes it worse. Chix breast and pork loin dont take in marinades well either because of the denseness (sp?) This is prob more than you wanted to know but..............once I get your answer I'll be able to help you put something together. ouichef

----------


## lstbred

Yes, as jasc said crockpot cooking (slow) is a good way to go, I personally do brined whole chix. I will do up a article and how to about brining later.

----------


## Brohim

yes we could alway's use new way's to cook chicken!

----------


## texasmk4

Subscribed

----------


## sgt2jay

> This sounds fun.
> 
> I don't know enough about cooking to even ask questions. I don't want me food to taste TOO good or I will want to eat more of it (former fat guy) but I would like to do something. I have eaten hundreds of pounds of plain chicken breast over the past 18 months.
> 
> Wait, I guess I do have a question: is there something I can do to make my chicken more juicy? I bake ten pounds at a time. By the time it is reheated later in the week it is pretty rubbery.


JV.

I cook around 6 - 7 lbs a week as well. I use small continers to pack my daily meals in. i ahve found that if i put it in the freezed still warm the condinsation seems to freeze into the chicken, then when i re heat it i pur a wet paper towel over it while i micor wave it. is seems to take the dryness out.

sgt

----------


## lstbred

New chix recipe added, Dijon Honey Chicken, low calorie.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ce-low-calorie

----------


## lstbred

New chix recipe added, Sesame grilled Chicken, low calorie.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...en-low-calorie

----------


## SexySweetheart

were is the "*LIKE*" button for this thread?
lol

~always on the look out for tasty / fast / low carb / low sugar / idea  :Smilie: 


*thanks for taking the time to add input in the recipe forum lstbred!*

----------


## lstbred

Added: Asian Chicken (any protien) Lettuce Wraps.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-Lettuce-Wraps

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> To put it bluntly,I agree, plain chix breast blows! answer a few questions for me and I can help you better: 
> *What flavor would you like to try first*? Mexican, Spicy Mexican, Citrus, Italian, fresh herb....
> *Why are you cooking 10# at a time?*
> Fact is that most ppl overcook most of thier foods! they think that, that "kills" the bugs but the "recommended" temperatures are way high and are there to absolutely without a doubt kill things.....including your high dollar meat!!, When this happens the moisture in the meats are the first thing that goes. When you use "lean" cuts of anything like chix breast, pork loin, etc, they have very very little fat in them which makes them very dry! its very hard to keep them moist BUT can be done. When you reheat your heating up something that is already dry so it actually makes it worse. Chix breast and pork loin dont take in marinades well either because of the denseness (sp?) This is prob more than you wanted to know but..............once I get your answer I'll be able to help you put something together. ouichef


My attendance has been spotty, just getting back to this thread. 

I cook ten pounds at a time because I want to get as much cooking done at once as possible. No way I can cook each day's food independently. Even if I had the time, I don't enjoy it. I think cooking is boring (but have a huge respect for people that love it) and I hate to spend 45 minutes cooking something that only takes me four minutes to eat. I do not eat for pleasure - I eat because it is in my schedule and I need to do it to grow. 

Honestly, I can eat plain chicken, rice oatmeal and eggs every day and it isn't torture. Having said that, I would try out some simple things (I don't like grocery shopping any more than I like cooking) to see if I can move away from the dark side and actually enjoy my food a little more. 

Here is the other issue - I was a fat guy, so I don't like to eat or cook for enjoyment as I will eat too much...a habit I need to stay away from. So, I might be hopeless.  :Smilie:

----------


## lstbred

Thats very cool, you worked hard to get where youre at!! BUT in doing so you took all the flavor, fun, enjoyment out of it, I do understand that it was necessary at the time but as you said "I *WAS* a fat guy" now with the will power you have learned you can put it in to food. I will keep it small and simple for you. I encourage you to try, if it works for you great, if it doesnt, dont. Not trying to sell ya bro, its just part of who I am. 

10# Chicken Breast, 2 bottles "30 minute marinade" Herb & Garlic, mix together. Done!
Simple, easy, quick and no work but adds a lot.

10#Chicken, 2 boxes (3 packs in each) of onion soup mix (dry), mix together, 1 hr to 1 day. Done
Simple, easy, quick and no work but adds a lot.

----------


## lstbred

New recipe added; Rosemary Chix/Turkey or Pork Chop, low cal
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...k-Chop-low-cal

----------


## lstbred

How about some BEEF!! added a Mex style shredded beef recipe.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-Shredded-Beef

----------


## kalspic

if you guys want to cook up a nice meal for the family or date thats still healthy and awesome look into trussing a chicken. im sure lstbred can explain a little better. if done correctly it will produce the juciest chicken you have ever had.

----------


## jasc

> if you guys want to cook up a nice meal for the family or date thats still healthy and awesome look into trussing a chicken. im sure lstbred can explain a little better. if done correctly it will produce the juciest chicken you have ever had.


Never heard of this.. an explanation/recipe from the chef would be great.

My go-to method for prepping a juicy chicken meal for a date is the slow cooker.. Invite her over, pop that bad boy in, look over to your date n casually mention, "Well baby the dinner's on, we have 6 hours to kill *wink wink*.  :Smilie:

----------


## kalspic

it involves using a whole bird. essentially you use butchers twin to tie the legs in so the breast and thigh cook at the same rate. what your left with is the juciest breast you have ever had. you can also stuff the cavity with herbs and lemon slices.

----------


## lstbred

Heres a short vid on how to truss. I like to brine my chickens/turkey/pork shoulders to make it more juicy. I will add a recipe & how to this weekend.

http://ruhlman.com/2010/07/how-to-truss-a-chicken/

----------


## kalspic

i like to stuff mine with fresh herbs. not a fan of lemon slices, i think they make it bitter. and roast it on a bed of vegtables(carrots celery onions) in a preheated 350 degree oven till a thermometer registers 160 in the thickest part of the thigh. takes around 1 1/2 hours. ill also bast it with the pan juices. not to take away from lstbreds thunder but for brining ill use 1c salt and 1/2c sugar plus whatever herbs i want to every gallon of water

----------


## lstbred

Great way to do bird! I wont do a turkey now if I cant brine it, I have tried all kindas of stuff as a brine.

----------


## kalspic

agreed and if i can get a hold of a brine injector ill also use that

----------


## Brohim

a link to all your work you added?

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> Thats very cool, you worked hard to get where youre at!! BUT in doing so you took all the flavor, fun, enjoyment out of it, I do understand that it was necessary at the time but as you said "I WAS a fat guy" now with the will power you have learned you can put it in to food. I will keep it small and simple for you. I encourage you to try, if it works for you great, if it doesnt, dont. Not trying to sell ya bro, its just part of who I am.
> 
> 10# Chicken Breast, 2 bottles "30 minute marinade" Herb & Garlic, mix together. Done!
> Simple, easy, quick and no work but adds a lot.
> 
> 10#Chicken, 2 boxes (3 packs in each) of onion soup mix (dry), mix together, 1 hr to 1 day. Done
> Simple, easy, quick and no work but adds a lot.


I will give these a try. Thanks!

----------


## kronik420

> Never heard of this.. an explanation/recipe from the chef would be great.
> 
> My go-to method for prepping a juicy chicken meal for a date is the slow cooker.. Invite her over, pop that bad boy in, look over to your date n casually mention, "Well baby the dinner's on, we have 6 hours to kill *wink wink*.


slow cooker, got it, ill write that 1 down.

----------


## dep30

I cut breast into strips and soak it in milk for an hour. Then i season them with chili powder. And dip the strips in minced almonds, or ritz crackers or whatever you want. Bake them for 30 minutes at 400. They are very juicy and have good flavor. Thats my favorite way to do chicken.

----------


## eightythree

An alternative to a slow cooker is a pressure cooker, incredible for cooking roasts, soups, etc. lightning fast. A simple recipe for beans would be 

1 lb. Navy Beans
4 cups Chicken Stock
Celery
1 Onion
Olive Oil
Salt

Saute the chopped Onion and Celery with the oil in the pressure cooker. After Onion is translucent add your beans and chicken stock. Bring cooker up to pressure for 25 minutes. After its done, take it off the flame and let the cooker cool down tot he point you can remove the lid. Stir and salt to taste. Super good and healthy.

----------


## eightythree

I do Eye of Round in the pressure cooker too. It's really really simple.

1 2-4lbs Eye of Round roast
2 cups of Beef Stock
Garlic Salt
Salt
Black Pepper
Onion Powder
Olive Oil

Get a good coat of spices on the outside of the roast. Pour some olive oil in the bottom of the cooker and saute the roast on each side. Add stock, bring cooker up to temperature and cook for 12 minutes per 1 lb. of roast. Let the steam naturally release when done. You can keep the broth watery as it is, kinda like an au jous or you can use a little corn starch and water to thicken it up into a gravy.

----------


## deathdodger

Its all about how its prepared you can make anything taste good and still be healthy.

----------


## lstbred

Added a new one. Southwestern pork stew.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...tern-Pork-Stew

----------


## SantasNotReal

How do I view these recipes? Where are they?

----------


## lstbred

Grilled veggies, how-to, plus recipe.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...es-Plus-Recipe

Roasted Peppers, how-to, uses
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...rs-How-to-uses

----------


## lstbred

Ive added links to all the recipes I've added. Thier all in the recipe section but for ease I will post links from now on.

----------


## SantasNotReal

awesome, thanks!

----------


## DRdee

I am subscribed. Going to try these out. All I do is eat chicken and it gets pretty plain.

----------


## lstbred

Cool! any questions you have please feel free to ask away, I dont know everything" but if I dont know, I'll find out!!

----------


## lstbred

Ive been slacking lately so heres two new ones for you!
Herb Grilled Chicken Breast
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...34#post6164334

Cobb Club Sandwich
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-Club-Sandwich

----------


## lstbred

Heres a new and easy one that gives a good flavor.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...92#post6189292

----------


## cherrydrpepper

Good thread. I started an excel file with <name of food> <how to prepare it> <macros>.

----------


## bikeral

Great thread thanks

----------


## lstbred

Added a new one, enjoy!

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...rkey-Day-Brine

----------


## lstbred

I know I've been slackin' lately so I put together a couple to add today! Here you go..
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...tien)-Stir-Fry
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?526443-Jewels
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...rtichoke-Salad
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...d-Tomato-Salad

----------


## lstbred

Heres a little something for the "inbetween" season.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...42#post6447242

----------


## ElDude

I am looking to make some ground beef patties with romaine instead of buns (diet) what should I add to the ground beef or ground turkey to spice them up a bit and add some awesome flavor?!

----------


## lstbred

Are you going to coat pre-made patties or mix in to ground meat? What kind of flavor you looking for? spicy, Asian, basic....if ur not sure or particular I'll put up a couple.

----------


## Papiriqui

Istbred i need some good info for steaks (beef), not marinades obviously but seasonings that pair good with them. Not a chef but i am a good cook, i already brine birds and sometimes chicken breast as well, spice mixes, blackening for tilapia and salmon as well as some recipes i have for several steaks but for example when i tried ribeye once the fat on the sides came out a bit tough, whats done to it at restaurants that it comes out super tender, open wood fire grill? ribeye roast?

Also i am always trying to achieve a certain flavor restaurants have down here(miami) for making skirt (churrasco) ive tried marinades because my dads doesnt like beef to much, season salt (my recipe), tried valsamic vinegar, olive oil, black pepper, garlic and salt to no avail. Is there something in particular you guys use in the restaurant business for this 2 meats? This is the questions for now lol

----------


## Papiriqui

> I am looking to make some ground beef patties with romaine instead of buns (diet) what should I add to the ground beef or ground turkey to spice them up a bit and add some awesome flavor?!


Paprika, garlic powder, onion powder, worcestershire sauce, dry mustard, turmeric, i am sure our official chef can do a better recipe but you can go as you like!!

----------


## lstbred

> Istbred i need some good info for steaks (beef), not marinades obviously but seasonings that pair good with them. Not a chef but i am a good cook, i already brine birds and sometimes chicken breast as well, spice mixes, blackening for tilapia and salmon as well as some recipes i have for several steaks but for example when i tried ribeye once the fat on the sides came out a bit tough, whats done to it at restaurants that it comes out super tender, open wood fire grill? ribeye roast?
> 
> Also i am always trying to achieve a certain flavor restaurants have down here(miami) for making skirt (churrasco) ive tried marinades because my dads doesnt like beef to much, season salt (my recipe), tried valsamic vinegar, olive oil, black pepper, garlic and salt to no avail. Is there something in particular you guys use in the restaurant business for this 2 meats? This is the questions for now lol


I actually like to do very little to a good steak, I like FRESH ground pepper and kosher salt (or sea) cooked to a perfect med-rare...thats it! I maaayyy have some sauteed onions on the side but thats it with GOOD steak. Steaks (beef) is graded, I'll find the chart somewhere, and the better grade the steak is the less I do to it so the natural flavor comes out, I eat steak for the "meat" taste not to mask it. When you go to the store look at the label to identify what grade it is Prime (#1 best) choice (#2) so on. A lot of regular stores will package something nicely but it's actually "select" meat,which is ok when not eaten as a steak. There are ways to tenderize and jazz up select to make a steak, but it can be work. The difference between "organic" (no hormones, antibiotics etc) and regular everyday beef is amazing, cost 2-3x more but damn! A chef I like, Charlie Trotter, said "Cuisine is only about making foods taste the way they are supposed to taste." in other words steak should taste like steak, asparagus should taste like asparagus, don't get me wrong do it up!! food should be fun, tasty, flavorful! but the prodominent flavor should always be what it is. 

I never messed with a lot of "rib eye" but did 1000's of prime ribs and what we did was a whole roast, caramelize the outside and slow roast to rare/med-rare, it gave the fat a chance to melt down or crisp up and break down so it wasnt tough. Whenever I had had a piece that was raw and put on a grill it's always been chewy, but like I said I dont eat much rib eye or cook it.

Theres a guy on here who actually works at a nice steak house in Florida that will be able to help you out, especially local styles. When I can find him or remeber his name I'll ket you know.

Quality Grades: 

Prime grade is produced from young, well-fed beef cattle. It has abundant marbling and is generally sold in restaurants and hotels. Prime roasts and steaks are excellent for dry-heat cooking (broiling, roasting, or grilling).


Choice grade is high quality, but has less marbling than Prime. Choice roasts and steaks from the loin and rib will be very tender, juicy, and flavorful and are, like Prime, suited to dry-heat cooking. Many of the less tender cuts, such as those from the rump, round, and blade chuck, can also be cooked with dry heat if not overcooked. Such cuts will be most tender if "braised"  roasted, or simmered with a small amount of liquid in a tightly covered pan.


Select grade is very uniform in quality and normally leaner than the higher grades. It is fairly tender, but, because it has less marbling, it may lack some of the juiciness and flavor of the higher grades. Only the tender cuts (loin, rib, sirloin) should be cooked with dry heat. Other cuts should be marinated before cooking or braised to obtain maximum tenderness and flavor.


Standard and Commercial grades are frequently sold as ungraded or as "store brand" meat.


Utility, Cutter, and Canner grades are seldom, if ever, sold at retail but are used instead to make ground beef and processed products.

----------


## Papiriqui

I guess i was missing the part of the grades, even though i knew about it and read about them i have never paid to much attention to it, but i will from now on whenever i want to make a good steak. Also i normally do my steaks the same way salt and pepper same as you stated since i watch a lot of cooking shows and i do lots of different recipes as well. Just curious to hear from a real chef what was the approach, my dad needs the flavor masked a little because he is not much of a fun of beef or fish but i love the actual flavor, burger patties i just use salt and pepper to appreciate the flavor of the meat itself.

Do you have any recipes for wild game, hog and deer. I do that a lot when the season is open but i want to try cooking it myself rather than my mom. I know the preferred method is slow cooking or roasting specially deer since it has less fat so it can become a little tough and dry as you also mentioned. Normal way i eat deer is in a stew slow cooked and it is amazing. This recipes i dont care if they are healthy or not, i am looking for flavor town on this one since is not like i eat deer meat every day but when i get to eat it i want to be the best thing ever, love venison, wild hog, lamb, all those kind of gamy meats!!!

----------


## lstbred

Try Osso Bucco: Braised lamb shank, all the recipes are about the same but heres a simple one.
8 veal shanks, 1 - 1/2 inches thick from the hind legs 
flour, for dredging (seasoned with salt and pepper) 
1/3 cup olive oil 
1 cup onion, chopped 
1 cup celery, chopped 
1 cup carrot, chopped 
salt and pepper, to taste 1 tablespoon garlic, finely chopped 
1 cup dry red wine 
1 cup meat stock (homemade) or 1 cup beef stock (1/2 cup canned beef stock-plus 1/2 cup water) 
2 bay leaves 
1/4 cup unsalted butter 
Directions:
1.Assembly.
2.Arrange shanks on a serving platter. Heat sauce on stove over high heat. If sauce is runny, reduce for a moment and then add butter, stirring to incorporate. Once butter is melted and fused, adjust seasoning and spoon sauce over shanks. Method.
3.Preheat oven to 350°F Select oven-proof pot with lid large enough to accommodate all the shanks in a single layer. Set aside.
4.Place a large skillet over high heat and add olive oil. Dredge the shanks in the seasoned flour, only as many as the skillet will hold at one time. When oil is hot, sear the shanks on both sides until dark brown. Remove from skillet and set aside.
5.Drain oil from skillet and return to the heat. Add vegetables, seasoning to taste. Cook for 6 - 7 minutes until soft and lightly wilted. Remove and set aside. Add garlic and cook for another 2 - 3 minutes. Deglaze skillet with the red wine, scraping the bottom to loosen any meat particles stuck to the bottom. Add stock and any juices released from the seared shanks, simmering for a couple more minutes.
6.Place half the vegetables on the bottom of the oven-proof pot and arrange shanks on top. Pour remainder of the vegetable wine stock mixture over the shanks. The liquid should come 2/3 way to the top of the shanks. If not, add more stock.
7.Cover pot tightly and place in lower third of oven. Cook for about 2 hours until tender,.
8.Carefully turning the shanks every ½ hour. Prod with a fork to test for doneness.

Lamb loin: 2ea 
Olive oil 1 cup
Fresh garlic, chopped 2tbl
fresh rosemary, whole sprigs 2ea (about 3-4 inches long)
Place all ingredients in a bowl with lamb. Let sit over night

Sauce:
shallots, chopped fine 4tbls
garlic fresh, chopped fine 4tls
demi glaze 1 cup
beef stock 1/2cup
unsalted butter 1/2 stick
Bleu cheese crumbles 1oz
A mild red wine-OPTIONAL 1 cup
Pre-heat oven to 350*
1. Take lamb and wipe off marinade
2. Kosher salt & fresh ground black pepper the loin
3. Saute on med-high heat, the loin on both sides to a nice golden brown, 2-3min per side
3. Take loin out of pan place in a ovenable pan and roast at 350* for several 5-10min (depending on doneness you prefer and oven) 
4. When lamb is done, place on counter and let rest for 7-10 minutes
5. While loin is in oven, take the same pan you sauteed the loin in and add a 2tbls butter, melt, add shallots and garlic, cook until tender. (If using wine, add and reduce by half then add demi glaze and stock) add demi glaze and beef stock, let simmer and reduce a little. Turn heat to low, add 2-3 tbl of butter and incorporate. Turn heat off, add bleu cheese crumbles and mix into sauce, your not looking to melt away, just enough to get flavor into sauce but still leave it chunky.
6. Cut thin 1/4" slices of loin, shingle (fan out) and place on plate add top with sauce.
**when cooking meat I always jussssst undercook it, when you set it aside to rest it continues to cook called "carry over cooking" meats will continue to rise in internal temperature from 5-10*, so if I pull something at 130* a good med rare, its going to carry over cook anywhere from 140-145 which transltes into high mr/low medium. Of course this always varies and you need to play with it to get it down but thats the general idea.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Try Osso Bucco: Braised lamb shank, all the recipes are about the same but heres a simple one.
> 8 veal shanks, 1 - 1/2 inches thick from the hind legs 
> flour, for dredging (seasoned with salt and pepper) 
> 1/3 cup olive oil 
> 1 cup onion, chopped 
> 1 cup celery, chopped 
> 1 cup carrot, chopped 
> salt and pepper, to taste 1 tablespoon garlic, finely chopped 
> 1 cup dry red wine 
> ...


Oh man I love this thread. This one will be made at some point. Thank You!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Oh man I love this thread. This one will be made at some point. Thank You!


I second the motion!!!!

----------


## lstbred

As far as the "ground meat" seasonings you wanted, theres tons! Heres a very simple way to gauge what you like or want work on, try again. In the store go to the dry seasoning packets, pick out things that sound good, THEY DONT HAVE TO BE FOR MEAT! get a packet of Mexican style barbacoa with lime, (just made that up for example) mix it into your burger, once cooked put your burger in your lettuce with "Mexican slaw" shredded cabbage, dice toms, cumin, avocado chunks, cilantro, sour cream and anything else you want, then roll it up, DONE! Mexican style lettuce wrap, how many variations can you think of from this? a lot!
Take a sweet & sour packet, mix with ground turkey, when cooked put it on your lettuce and add "Asian slaw" shredded cabbage, cucumber, shredded carrot, red & green bells, lime juice and red pepper flakes or low fat Asian style dressing ( make yourself or just buy it) roll it up DONE! how many variations can you think of from this? a lot!
Try variations, create, have fun!! some people see food as "just fuel" others really dont care, some like to play, enjoy and experience and dont see it as "just fuel" that would be us  :Smilie:

----------


## lstbred

Mango Salsa
http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/53...ngo-salsa.html
Bulk Cooking
http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/53...-prepping.html
Watermelon Feta Cheese Salad
http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/53...a-almonds.html
Fajita Chicken Breasts
http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/53...n-breasts.html

----------


## krugerr

This may sound like a pain in the arse, but do you think, if you get time, you could add your links to your OP too, and then catagorise them? Sorta like a recipe book, chicken dishes, puddings, beef dishes, fish dishes, etc. Just a thought  :Smilie: 

Great recipes though buddy, keep it up!  :Smilie:

----------


## lstbred

I'll see what I can do, break it down as much as possible. Maybe we can sticky a LSTBRED Recipe Book with categories...hhhhhhmmmmm

----------


## krugerr

> I'll see what I can do, break it down as much as possible. Maybe we can sticky a LSTBRED Recipe Book with categories...hhhhhhmmmmm


I just spotted your new thread. Good job! 

I just didnt want to see all these recipes lost, if this thread keeps getting bigger, we're going to have to keep jumping back/forward to find the recipes. I was thinking if you  :Big Grin:

----------


## kronik420

most of your links in your recipe thread dont work  :Frown:

----------


## lstbred

FIXED! It took awhile but I got it.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> FIXED! It took awhile but I got it.


Thank you! 
The effort is appreciated.

----------


## krugerr

> Thank you!
> The effort is appreciated.


Agreed. Loving the consolidated post buddy. Thank you for taking the time. We have so many good recipes that are just lost in the sheer volume of threads produced.

----------


## kronik420

> FIXED! It took awhile but I got it.


thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## lstbred

Added Sweet Potato Hash to LSTBRED'S Recipe Thread :Wink/Grin:

----------


## lstbred

Added Greek Salad to Recipe Thread :Wink/Grin:

----------


## kronik420

any ideas for breakfast?

im sick of boiled eggs and oats...

----------


## lstbred

LSTBREDS recipes updated, just for you kronic :Wink/Grin:  hope this works.

----------


## kronik420

thanks appreciate it  :Smilie:

----------


## lstbred

LSTBREDS recipes updated, Turkey & sausage casserole

----------


## lstbred

LSTBREDS recipes updated, added Brown Rice Sadad

----------


## lstbred

LSTBREDS recipes updated, added Almond Crusted Tilapia

----------


## lstbred

Is it asking to much to get LSTBRED's Recipe Thread stickied? It makes it easier for people to find and easier for me to find and update so I can put things together. Thanks. lstbred

----------


## krugerr

I second that. Some real great work put in LstBrd, it has been noticed, and appreciated!

Keep it up. I have a couple of cake/cookie/flapjack recipes to send you. They need a little tweaking, I can't figure them out.  :Smilie:

----------


## pawn master

I only grill meat, any kind does not matter. Make sure what ever your cooking is out of the fridge for 30-40 mins before you cook it. Pre heat your BBQ so its real hot and sire each side to hold in the juice. With chicken I prefer bone in skin on because it stays much more juicy. then turn the grill down (depending on how good your grill is you may need to play with it. Takes me 15 mins for chicken 5 for pork chops or steaks. I like my beef med rare. Chops cook quick unless you get the 1 1/2" babys those will take 10-12 mins. I never use sauce or spice except pepper. I make my own smoked beans in tomato sauce and eat these with most meals, so I have the sauce with them. BBQ corn with husks on is also awesome just make sure you take the husk off for the last couple mins and grill to caramelize. Fish get cedar planks soak for 24 hrs and put in straight on the grill. Put the fish on top and cook. No mess either.

----------


## pawn master

Salad? never heard of it lol

----------


## lstbred

> I only grill meat, any kind does not matter. *Make sure what ever your cooking is out of the fridge for 30-40 mins before you cook it. Pre heat your BBQ so its real hot and sire each side to hold in the juice.** With chicken I prefer bone in skin on because it stays much more juicy*. then turn the grill down (depending on how good your grill is you may need to play with it. Takes me 15 mins for chicken 5 for pork chops or steaks. I like my beef med rare. Chops cook quick unless you get the 1 1/2" babys those will take 10-12 mins. I never use sauce or spice except pepper. I make my own smoked beans in tomato sauce and eat these with most meals, so I have the sauce with them. BBQ corn with husks on is also awesome just make sure you take the husk off for the last couple mins and grill to caramelize. Fish get cedar planks soak for 24 hrs and put in straight on the grill. Put the fish on top and cook. No mess either.


The whole "room temp" thing and "searing to save juice" has been proven wrong, there is no discernable difference. I believed that too for along time but in reality it doesnt do anything. Leaving the skin on your chicken while cooking imparts a lot of flavor but when it's done you can take the skin off and get rid of most of the fat, sounds like a good deal to me lol.

Heres one link
The Food Lab: 7 Old Wives' Tales About Cooking Steak That Need To Go Away | Serious Eats

----------


## RaginCajun

Istbred, how do I make my 'protein cake' batter thinner?

my muffins are coming out waaaaay too dense. I know it needs air and some fluffiness. 

should I add: water, almond milk, more egg whites? I have not been mixing with a cake mixer and thinking maybe I need to add air in it as well.

what do you think?

----------


## lstbred

There are several things you can try, do you have a hand mixer? or a table top? or just a whip? All are fine it's just a matter of ease.Try this:
Put all the ingredients together *except* the eggs.
Add a bit more water or milk or a combo of the two until it comes to a "pancake" type consistency. This is gonna vary, you'll have to play with it.
In a seperate bowl whip the egg whites to soft peaks (video how-to attached)
*Fold* (not stir) in the eggs to the other ingredients (video how-to attached)

This is a little more time consuming/work, say 5 extra minutes, but it should be worth it. They might rise a little so only fill your cups/pan 3/4 of the way. I have never made protien bars, cakes but as a general rule this should work. This is the same way meringue, mousse, souffle get their "airyness". Give it a try and let me know how it goes.

Eggs beat to peaks by machine:
How To Beat Egg Whites - YouTube
Eggs beat to peaks by hand:
How To Whip Egg Whites - YouTube
Folding egg whites into something:
å¦ä½æå»èç½é How To Fold-in Egg Whites - YouTube

----------


## RaginCajun

> There are several things you can try, do you have a hand mixer? or a table top? or just a whip? All are fine it's just a matter of ease.Try this:
> Put all the ingredients together *except* the eggs.
> Add a bit more water or milk or a combo of the two until it comes to a "pancake" type consistency. This is gonna vary, you'll have to play with it.
> In a seperate bowl whip the egg whites to soft peaks (video how-to attached)
> *Fold* (not stir) in the eggs to the other ingredients (video how-to attached)
> 
> This is a little more time consuming/work, say 5 extra minutes, but it should be worth it. They might rise a little so only fill your cups/pan 3/4 of the way. I have never made protien bars, cakes but as a general rule this should work. This is the same way meringue, mousse, souffle get their "airyness". Give it a try and let me know how it goes.
> 
> Eggs beat to peaks by machine:
> ...


gotcha and understand. was having a brain fart! I have a whisk and hand mixer.

I was mixing everything together first! SHOT!

I will be trying again this weekend

thanks!

----------


## pawn master

Really. I have learned most of my cooking skills by watching the food network like Bobby Flay's BBQ addiction. I am definitely no chef but I cook non stop and eat mostly meats and these methods have worked for me. Before I started watching I over cooked my meats and they were dry and taste less. Thanks for the link. So many opinions I guess you need to find what works best for you.

----------


## lstbred

If it works for you, do it, screw it. I'm the type that doesnt really follow the culinary rules anyway ( I know them but dont always follow them) "you cant put cheese and fish together" really? I can take a shit in a hot dog bun if I wanted! not a great idea but I COULD do it, dont tell me I cant lol

----------


## pawn master

lol I do not eat cheese but I do come up with some weird combos myself. I cannot stop drinking milk so my dairy intake is already to high to enjoy other dairy products.

----------


## lstbred

Two new lentil recipes added to Lstbred's Recipes

----------


## RaginCajun

just wanted to say thanks again for the egg whipping advice. I can't believe I forgot about that simple key aspect!

my muffins came out very airy and soufflé like.

will be doing this again really soon!

----------


## lstbred

Glad it worked and that I could help out! I should have some more time soon and I'm going to try putting together some videos  :Smilie:

----------


## lstbred

3 new recipes added to LSTBRED Recipe Thread

----------


## lstbred

Add FOUR new chicken-turkey recipes to Lstbreds Recipe thread!!

----------


## jaydoyle

Hi how's things mate just wondering would you be able to help us out? Looking to cut weight and tone up any ideas the basic foods to stay away from and to go for. I know the normal stay away from white food bread ect just looking for a program that suits me wanna try a month of cutting and training cheers irish !

----------


## lstbred

I'm no nutrionist, I cant tell you any specific "diet" that fits, were all different. The best way to start is find out what your TDEE is and the macro break down. Once you have that down and have an idea of what you should/can have, after that there are tooonnss of recipes on here to choose from and we/I can give out specific recipes. Hope that helps. ouichef

----------


## basketballfan22

> The whole "room temp" thing and "searing to save juice" has been proven wrong, there is no discernable difference. I believed that too for along time but in reality it doesnt do anything. Leaving the skin on your chicken while cooking imparts a lot of flavor but when it's done you can take the skin off and get rid of most of the fat, sounds like a good deal to me lol.
> 
> Heres one link
> The Food Lab: 7 Old Wives' Tales About Cooking Steak That Need To Go Away | Serious Eats


That link is awesome. My cooking knowledge is very limited, so it's funny how I subscribed to most of those myths. It's funny how so many professionals still preach most of those myths. Damn you _Food Network_!

I need to seriously spend more time in this part of the forum. I have been cooking pretty regularly now (≈2 months, lol), and it gets difficult searching for recipes every week.

I don't have much time to cook during the week, and my super fast metabolism forces me to eat around 4500-4700 Calories/day. This makes it VERY difficult to cook every day; instead I spend the weekend researching recipes, buying the food, and cooking most of my meals for the week. What this means is that I eat the same thing for a week, then I change it up the next week. Eating the same thing for a week isn't bad at all, but changing it up the next week is pretty much mandatory.

I always have the same 1887 Calories (218 g carbs, 60 g fats, 117 g protein), so every week I try and come up with the remaining ≈3000 Calories (207 g carbs, 81 g fats, 205 g protein).

----------

